# Gruselig? Ja! Merkwürdig? Eindeutig!



## Apus72 (28 Feb. 2020)

Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt........




 

 

 

​


----------



## Jools (28 Feb. 2020)

Jetzt aber schnell die Aluhüte raus! 
Oh man...

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dean-koontz-predicted-coronavirus/


----------



## Padderson (28 Feb. 2020)

unheimlich ist diese Sache allemal


----------



## QUANT (28 Feb. 2020)

ähm, ok, das ist ja ein enormer "Zufall"


----------



## TjCro87 (20 März 2020)

Was die guten Bücher immer für geniale Infos haben oder wissen enthalten ist bemerkenswert. Wenn man " 1984 " von G. Orwell liest und es auf die heutige zeit projeziert ist auch vieles wiederzuerkennen.


----------

